# push pole holder for super gheenoe



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Check out anytide.com


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.


How do recommend attaching these to his noe? I have the same problem and I really like the new holders but have not figured a way to attach without glass work..


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> > Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.
> 
> 
> How do recommend attaching these to his noe? I have the same problem and I really like the new holders but have not figured a way to attach without glass work..


http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss121/tguasjr/Olive%20Lt25/photo18_zpsce702be8.jpg


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

My bad, I was thinking rod holders. Had a brain cramp, sorry guys and carry on..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My bad, I was thinking rod holders. Had a brain cramp, sorry guys and carry on..


Does your Gheenoe have the foam-filled hull sides? If so, Strongarm Products makes the rod holders for Gheenoe's, too. With the mounting holes placed in a specific location for the Gheenoe's.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

x2 on the strongarm push pole holders. love mine.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.


-who said anything about pvc holders?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of the Strongarm rod holders and push pole holders mounted to the gunnel of a LT25. I love them and would definitely buy them again.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.
> 
> 
> -who said anything about pvc holders?


I did, I thought that was clear?

PVC push pole holders are common on Gheenoe's. Most owners tend to make some up because they're cheap, and mislead. Many think that they're a good option, and the best part is that they can be easily made at home. Part of the fun of owning a Gheenoe is that most projects can be DIY. Although, it may seem like a good idea initially, it won't when one loses a $500 push pole down the interstate...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Strongarm Products makes great push pole holders. I've seen too many have issues with PVC push pole holders breaking, I definitely wouldn't want to lose my push pole down the road somewhere. I'll get some photo's of my old highsider with the PVC holder broken, and it wasn't the first time, either.
> >
> >
> > -who said anything about pvc holders?
> ...


 i meant in the OP , i didnt see where he mentioned pvc.
maybe it was edited before i read it ... thanks


----------

